# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Thailands Feiertage 2013

## schiene

*10. Februar:Chinesisches Neujahrsfest

11. März: Makha Bucha Day

06. April: Chakri Memorial Day (Samstag)

08. April: Ersatzfeiertag für den Chakri Day 

13.-15. April Songkran Feiertage (Wasserfest)

16. April: (Dienstag) Ersatzfeiertag, weil Sonkran auf ein Wochenende fiel. 

01. Mai. Labour Day, Tag der Arbeit 

05. Mai Coronation Day, Krönungstag

06. Mai Ersatzfeiertag für den Krönungstag

10. Mai Tag des Pflügens 

24. Mai Visakha Bucha Day

01. Juli Bankfeiertag (Nur Banken haben geschlossen)

30. Juli: Asarnha Bucha Day

12. August: Geburtstag der thailändischen Königin

23. Oktober: Chulalongkorn Day - Gedenktag an König Rama V

18. November: Loy Kratong Festival (Lichterfest)

05. Dezember: Geburtstag des thailändischen Königs

10. Dezember: Constitution Day (Verfassungstag)

12. Dezember Ersatzfeiertag

31. Dezember Silvester*

----------

